# cessione zone sensibilità pittoriche



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

oggi sono stata per la seconda volta a ducale per la mostra di yves kleinView attachment 5294
del quale ho parlato già in precedenza che ha raggiunto il 4° dan di judo in giappone ed ha unito questa filosofia a varie performances , al teatro e alla pittura.
Una parte della sua creaatività è arrivata a vendere spazi vuoti in cambio di oro puro (roba che farebbe imbestialire il nostro sterminatore....magari poi posterò nelle proposte culturali)
Voleva che gli acquirenti sperimentassero _Il Vuoto_: l'unico modo di pagare questa esperienza era, secondo lui, solo il materiale più puro, l'oro. Per poi riequilibrare l'"ordine naturale" da lui sbilanciato con la vendita del "vuoto", Klein gettò l'oro così ottenuto nella Senna.I lavori di Klein giravano intorno ad un concetto influenzato dallo Zen, che definiva come "le Vide", il Vuoto. Il Vuoto per Klein è uno stato simile al nirvana, senza influenze materiali, un'area dove entrare in contatto con la propria sensibilità, per vedere la realtà oltre la rappresentazione. Klein usò per presentare queste filosofie forme di espressione universalmente riconosciute come arte - dipinti, un libro, una composizione musicale - ma metteva il suo atto creativo nello strappare alla forma artistica l'intero contenuto che ne era tipico: i dipinti non avevano immagini, i libri erano senza parole, la musica era una sola nota senza composizioni. L'obiettivo di Klein era creare "Zone di Sensibilità Pittorica Immateriale". Invece di rappresentare oggetti in modo soggettivo o artistico, Klein voleva che fossero rappresentati dall'immagine della loro assenza
I lavori di Klein si riferiscono ad un contesto teoretico/artistico e ad uno filosofico/metafisico: l'opera d'arte consisteva nel combinarli entrambi. Klein mirava a far provare al pubblico la sensazione di far _percepire_ e _capire_ un'idea astratta.
A proposito delle "Zone di Sensibilità Pittorica Immateriale", Klein aveva ideato una transazione ideale tra alcuni acquirenti e le aree intrise di sensibilità pittorica: una parte dell'oro avanzato dalla vendita e non disperso nella Senna fu inserito nel suo famoso _Ex voto_, donato a Santa Rita da Cascia nel febbraio 1961 e venuto alla luce solo nel 1979, grazie all'intuito dello scultore Armando Marrocco che a quel tempo lavorava alle vetrate del Santuario ed aveva richiesto alle suore del monastero dell'oro in foglie. Le suore ignoravano la natura di quello strano contenitore. Marrocco convocò prontamente a Cascia l'amico Pierre Restany che riconobbe ufficialmente l'opera di Klein, conferendole grande valore spirituale, oltreché artistico[SUP][4][/SUP].

*«* Il pittore deve creare costantemente un solo unico capolavoro, sé stesso. *»*
(Yves Klein)


----------

